# 110 gallon planted Discus (update: Someone laid eggs!)



## SGmenace

Im so happy Iv finally gotten this set up! Last night I spent, what seemed like days, transferring my plants/substrate/fish/equipment from my 45 into to this guy . The waters still very cloudy (man flora base makes a mess of your water!!) and I still need to add the rest of my red plants but I couldn't resist taking a quick pic!


----------



## Momobobo

WOW, Thats looks amazing!


----------



## Keri

Great job!


----------



## Rastapus

Nice display!


----------



## jay_leask

cool scape


----------



## Chronick

wow, really nice  what kind of vals are those? americana?


----------



## josephl

Looking great, at 10 gallons per adult discus, you have lots of room for more discus


----------



## Luke78

Thats looking really good , a very natural feel to it.Iam sure once the rest of the plants go in it will even better.I like the location of the driftwood and stones/rocks.With 110 gallons, you got lots for space for a few more discus.I would leave an open area where all your discus can hang out and greet you when they see you.Keep us updated


----------



## monkE

amazing! i love the mix of dense planted to open plain. Great work on the wood and rock location. post more pics as this tank grows please!


----------



## dean9922

looks great and I agree with the others that you still have room for more discus. And, if you run "out" of room, just buy another tank like all us other discaholics.....lol


----------



## gklaw

Nice looking set up. Do a see a stealth heater in there? It has been recalled.


----------



## SGmenace

Thanks everyone!
Its been a long process. I had to completely rebuild this tank and man was it a pain in the ass! Defiantly gonna get a few more discus just gotta decide which ones  Ill post an update in a few days.



> Nice looking set up. Do a see a stealth heater in there? It has been recalled.


I was told at IPU that the 200W stealth heaters were not on recall.......?


----------



## bingerz

what's the footprint of that tank?


----------



## bingerz

it's looking good!!!


----------



## SGmenace

> wow, really nice what kind of vals are those? americana?


Thanks! Im not too sure what they are but there defiantly not americana vals. they kinda look like a long grass....?



> what's the footprint of that tank?


thanks! its 60'' 18''


----------



## bingerz

cool!! take more pics when it starts clearing up! looks good so far!


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail

Great Artistic flair in your Set-up,I like it alot...I agree with you that settting up is a pain but in the end it's well worth it right. I spent an hour just moving Driftwood around just to find the right spots but there's a great sense of Satisfaction when you get it nailed.


----------



## April

I wouldn't trust that heater for discus. Get a ebo and best really if you go with two 200s instead of one big one. A 200 watt won't get the temp up enough in the winter for discus. Using a 300 or 250 is risky if one sticks on. 
You landscaping looks great. Discus like open areas. Nicely done.
My wholesaler took all the stealths back. They did say only certain wattages but I'd be Leary. All my stealths quit working after about a year or so and I had one the top blew off. Found the insides laying on the floor with no cover.


----------



## SGmenace

> Great Artistic flair in your Set-up,I like it alot...I agree with you that settting up is a pain but in the end it's well worth it right. I spent an hour just moving Driftwood around just to find the right spots but there's a great sense of Satisfaction when you get it nailed.


Spending hours getting everything in the right place is my favorite part! Its gotta be perfect if I fall asleep and wake up with it at the base of my bed every night and morning!



> I wouldn't trust that heater for discus. Get a ebo and best really if you go with two 200s instead of one big one. A 200 watt won't get the temp up enough in the winter for discus. Using a 300 or 250 is risky if one sticks on.
> You landscaping looks great. Discus like open areas. Nicely done.
> My wholesaler took all the stealths back. They did say only certain wattages but I'd be Leary. All my stealths quit working after about a year or so and I had one the top blew off. Found the insides laying on the floor with no cover.


I have another 300 watt ebo hidden behind all the grass . A 200 and a 300 should be enough eh? Im actually just leaving the house now to get a refund/different replacement for the stealth pro. I would be devastated if that thing blew my tank apart!

Also april, Ill be visiting you soon for some more fishes  got any blue diamonds hanging around?


----------



## SGmenace

So I got a few more plants in. I cant wait for the rotala macrandra to get a bit bigger to provide some contrast in amongst all the grass. I also picked up another GLO dual 48'' HO T5 with 6000K Giesemann bulbs to get that nice natural color combo between the 10000K in my other GLO fixture. Unfortunately as soon as I added the new fixture algae started to get way outta hand! Im gonna have to do some serious tweaking to my EI amounts and CO2. 

The plants in the corner are there temporarily until I find out what to do with them.

Enjoy


----------



## rickwaines

exceptional layout!!


----------



## monkE

The scape looks great with all those vals and the wood... keep the updates coming! 
Try raising the light fixtures? Keep that same effect just a little less intense? Might help combat your algae issues


----------



## SGmenace

I got ahold of a decent camera today and snapped a photo. I'v been having a hard time getting everything nailed down with regards to algae control. Every time I think things are in balance a different algae takes hold, right now its cyano bacteria covering the substrate. If you know any tips or secrets on getting rid of the stuff PLZ let me know!

enjoy the pic


----------



## monkE

Well done! I would recommend using photobucket.com to upload your pictures because you can put up high resolution shots and paste them into your posts. 

The tank looks great! Congrats on a beautiful set up


----------



## SGmenace

thanks the info monkE

here they are high res


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I'm really liking the open area to the right. Have you considering using a reactor or atomizer so you don't have the diffuser visible for the CO2? And some Krylon Fusion on that black intake and it would blend right in and not ruin the beautiful aesthetics you've got going.


----------



## monkE

oh yeah that looks better! Wow that really grew in nicely!


----------



## bonsai dave

Looking great.. Keep up the good work. How big is the tank?


----------



## April

Beautiful tank,


----------



## shaobo

Looks great!   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thefishwife

Very Nice! gorgeous discus as well.


----------



## jobber

That's a very beautiful aquascaped tank. Showed a lot of planning involved.
Amazing how you're able to keep the bottom of the floor clean of poop.
Hope to see more pictures and videos up!


----------



## SGmenace

*update*

It's been awhile since I posted an update. The tank has really grown in over the past few months also, I came across a awesome Cobalt (from Mello) that I had to get! He's still getting used to his surroundings. Iv seen him picking at bloodworms and BH but no substantial eating yet...... its been 4 days so hopefully his appetite will get better soon. Anyways, here are a few pics!

enjoy 




























Just a little bit of pearling....


----------



## bonsai dave

Good job the tank is looking great.. What size it the tank


----------



## SGmenace

Thanks bonsai dave, It's a 110 gallons.


----------



## Momobobo

it has only become more gorgeous over time!


----------



## MELLO

WOW! nice planted tank! That cobalt looks good in there


----------



## Luke78

A beautiful planted setup.How many discus all together do you have? That cobalt sure does stand out with that blue! Looks like a bit of gardening needs to take place Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

Wow, it a jungle in there!


----------



## SGmenace

Yea..... the plants are getting a bit out of control. Its defiantly time for some gardening! I should have done a trim before I took these pics, oh well, I'll just have to post more later 

There are 5 in there right now. Ill be getting one more when the right opportunity come up.


----------



## Stoogie

Awesome tank


----------



## Diztrbd1

This is one beautiful tank! Really love seeing discus in a planted tank like this. Great job!


----------



## concentida

beautiful tank! I thought of doing planted but dont know much about it. how do you keep it so clean? esp the sandy bottom.


----------



## SGmenace

*Someone laid eggs!*



> beautiful tank! I thought of doing planted but dont know much about it. how do you keep it so clean? esp the sandy bottom.


It takes a few steps to successfully keep discus in a planted. I first learned how to keep discus in a BB to get a feeling of how much work they are to keep healthy. Once I got the hang of that I started a planted tank to get a feeling of how complicated the water chemistry can get with CO2, dosing ect. The trick is not rushing things. Get the nack of both separately and when you think your ready, put the two together. Its well worth the effort. As for keeping the bottom clean, I just try to vacuum the plants as much as possible during my daily water changes. Rarely will I get any sort of reading that could cause my discus harm.

Some one laid some eggs? I wonder who? 
Its exciting


----------



## gklaw

Does not look like discus eggs - I could be wrong. Besides, the parents will guard their eggs.


----------



## SGmenace

Thats what some one told me last time when eggs appeared over night..... but I don't see how it would be anything else. The only other inhabitants are tetras and a 3 siamese algae eaters?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

maybe algae eaters..?


----------

